# 9/29/18 - wahoo at Nipplr



## Blackhawk (Aug 18, 2016)

Despite a very rough and windy “1 foot seas”, we made it close to the nipple. Decided to troll for wahoo and lucky us! Less than 10 minutes into the troll, we tied into our first wahoo. 65lbs! My son said he took everything back that he said negatively about trolling. 10 kts and 16oz weight. I only had two lines out. Don’t know if it was just luck or what, but thankful to catch it. 

Had a buddy go to the rigs and only caught a few black fin tuna. Said the weed line was around 50 miles.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Sounds awesome, but where be the pics???? 65lb is a beast!!!!


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

Congrats!! That is a big hoo!! I am also waiting on pics. Very cool


----------



## Blackhawk (Aug 18, 2016)

Pics - By the way, it’s not easy getting a fish like that in the boat by yourself. I was thankful to my son for helping me pull him in. I consider myself fairly strong, but a heavy / fighting fish is not easy to land by yourself. It was a team effort...everyone did what I asked of them. Good luck to everyone.


----------

